

Apple's home-grown Maps leaves users lost - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/apples-homegrown-maps-leaves-users-lost-20120921-26a9b.html

======
headShrinker
Just what HN needs, another useless article with useless pictures of a useless
mapping app.

